# Help needed for FIV boy



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Hopefully the video shows. Hes at Wellcat Rescue centre which is in Quinton Birmingham (just a house, run by Pauline) You can contact Pauline via the facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wellcat/109624885791752?fref=ts




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204696573674182


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope you find a home for this beautiful boy very soon. xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Aww I hope someone will give him a lovely home! It would be so terrible if he had to be pts!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I know, thats why I shared it. 

Pauline is brilliant but she runs out of a 3 bed semi and I know in march she had 82 cats and kittens (the reason she couldn't take the kitties the housing officer brought to me) 

I have contacted a local sanctuary that has a large paddock for ferals etc and I know they have had FIV+ in before but they don't know that I know that so not sure of the response I'll get.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

Polski have sent you some contact numbers via pm


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, I will pass them on


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

That makes me feel so, so sad. 

I had my own cat, Declan, from Wellcat over 10 yrs ago. He too was a ginger cat with FIV.

He's now nearly 12 and perfectly healthy. 

Pauline is a wonderful person who does such an amazing job. However, I do wonder about the insistence on an indoor home without other cats. It inevitably makes it even more difficult to find a home.

FIV is spread through bites and possibly mating, so provided these cats are neutered and are not fighters they do not pose any risk to other cats. 

I really wish I could help this poor boy, my Declan was in the same boat 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

ameliajane said:


> That makes me feel so, so sad.
> 
> I had my own cat, Declan, from Wellcat over 10 yrs ago. He too was a ginger cat with FIV.
> 
> ...


Theres still a lot of ignorance and misunderstanding surrounding FIV and I guess rescues will take the better safe than sorry stance. There is a chance of infection, even if the infected cat is not a fighter they will fight if attacked so I agree in not letting them free roam...but theres always cat proofing or a catio so they're not deprived of outside space.

Pauline is lovely, and the work she does is fantastic. I have to ring her today to pass on the numbers that PandoraWarlord sent me, the lady that runs the FB page said its better if I do it over the phone not via message on FB.


----------

